# Rookie mistake in freezing - help



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

With all these Black Friday deals popping up I haven't been able to help myself and have made a tonne of orders (total 7kg....).

The only way I can guarantee to get through them all without them going stale is to freeze the majority and come back to them as and when I need them.

I received my Foundry beans this Friday just past, roasted on the 20th, received 23rd - I put them into the freezer straight away. Getting ahead of myself, I only just realised today that I didn't let them rest the full resting period before freezing.

What would the protocol be now? Do I take out now, leave out for the full resting period and then refreeze? Or when the time comes do I remove with it in mind that they need to be out of the freezer for about a week before they are ready to be used? Or something else?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

They should be fine, I've frozen beans before letting them rest loads of times before and they've always tasted the same as if they were freshly roasted. Sometimes they need a little rest when taken out the freezer but most of the time they're ok.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Should be fine. Did you seal the valeve, vac pac or into airtight bag . . .


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Erm, perhaps rookie mistake 2? I put the Foundry bag (the bag the beans come in from Foundry) straight into the freezer.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Dr Forinor said:


> Erm, perhaps rookie mistake 2? I put the Foundry bag (the bag the beans come in from Foundry) straight into the freezer.


I think the current consensus of opinion is to either seal the valve, stick into an airtight box, or vac pack them (still in the bag they arrived in. I put the beans and bag they came in into a vac bag and then through the machine to suck the air out. My preferred choice but having not tested it against other methods I can't say if it's better, I just know it works for me.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Should be fine. Did you seal the valeve, vac pac or into airtight bag . . .


So as you long as you do one of these 3 things it should be fine? Then let it thaw naturally when taken out for use?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I think the current consensus of opinion is to either seal the valve, stick into an airtight box, or vac pack them (still in the bag they arrived in. I put the beans and bag they came in into a vac bag and then through the machine to suck the air out. My preferred choice but having not tested it against other methods I can't say if it's better, I just know it works for me.


Vac seal and freezer is definitely the way to go.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> So as you long as you do one of these 3 things it should be fine? Then let it thaw naturally when taken out for use?


I would think so. Some forum members use them from frozen . . . I just treat them as a 'new' bag of beans when I have removed them from the vac bag


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Ok please ignore i just read the other posts.



M_H_S said:


> So as you long as you do one of these 3 things it should be fine? Then let it thaw naturally when taken out for use?


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Ok, I have no machine to suck out air. So technically I can't remove air like a machine would do.

What options do I have now? What is the best way to seal the valve?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Dr Forinor said:


> Ok, I have no machine to suck out air. So technically I can't remove air like a machine would do.
> 
> What options do I have now?


Squash the bag down, tape the valve and pop into a poly bag, suck a bit of air out and seal the bag? Either/both, up to you!


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Squash the bag down, tape the valve and pop into a poly bag, suck a bit of air out and seal the bag? Either/both, up to you!


That can be done, thank you









This might sound stupid, but seal with just tape? Any tape?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Dr Forinor said:


> That can be done, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit duct tape? Sellotape won't stick (even less so if the bag is a bit damp). Any non porous sticky tape


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanking you all, good folk.

I still have more coffee to come through, no more rookie mistakes shall be made - at least not this time round


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Dr F you asked this just at the right time, I've got about 1kg too much due to forgetfulness and as I've never yet had this situation until now I was going to ask for a reminder!

I also just slapped a square of duck tape over the valve, put the bag in a 'klip' type food storage tub and into the freezer. They'll only be there a month anyhow.

If I was in the habit of freezing beans I'd get a vac sealer but as it's the exception I think I'll be fine with the tape and box.

It's not a bad idea to have a stash at this time of year though, when roasters may have shut down, and an influx of visitors means you run out during the Christmas break. That way the only cold turkey you suffer is the sandwiches on Boxing day!

7kg though?! Haha!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> 7kg though?! Haha!


Yes, perhaps a tad silly?


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

It might be useful for you to share how well these beans taste once you have defrosted and used them. And also whether or not they brew-up as usual. This feedback might be useful in guiding others who are thinking of experimenting with freeing their beans


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

RDC8 said:


> It might be useful for you to share how well these beans taste once you have defrosted and used them. And also whether or not they brew-up as usual. This feedback might be useful in guiding others who are thinking of experimenting with freeing their beans


This is the first time I have bought these beans from Foundry, so I have no reference.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Just to add to the mix, over time we have had far too many takeaways, which ends with having loads of containers which we reuse, after careful washing, for all sorts of purposes, from nuts and bolts and all types of other odds and sods, food for us, food for the dogs, and yes, of course, coffee beans. The larger size into which they dish up the main meals work out great = 250g beans fits perfectly. So rest beans 7-10 days into container, label cause they all look the same otherwise! Into freezer, when required remove from freeze weigh out the amount needed, pop into niche flick the switch, return container to freezer. REPEAT REPEAT REPEAT


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Perfect for the freezer..

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/285671932

Not sure why they are not available online but they abound plenty within the stores. Take special note, these are the ones with the zip - not the click and seal which do not perform as well in the freezer.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

More interestingly, where are all these Black Friday deals on beans??


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> More interestingly, where are all these Black Friday deals on beans??


In the Black Friday thread! 

Black Friday

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=34915&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D34915&share_type=t

I used Square Mile one (free T-shirt with any 2 bags) and Round Hill (25% off).


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> More interestingly, where are all these Black Friday deals on beans??


https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?34915-Black-Friday/page20

Post number 196 onwards.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Rave are doing a Cyber Monday deal - buy one, get 2nd one 25% off. Starts in about 27 minutes.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Kinda on topic but can any one recommend a vac sealing machine?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ATZ said:


> Kinda on topic but can any one recommend a vac sealing machine?


I'm happy with my Andrew James one but there are others for less money.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Plus 1 for the Andrew James vacuum sealer. Very quick / simple to use.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Out of interest, when people freeze - do you wait a week to let the beans air out a bit if they are freshly roasted or immediately freeze and then let them settle once you have defrosted a small batch?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

RazorliteX said:


> Out of interest, when people freeze - do you wait a week to let the beans air out a bit if they are freshly roasted or immediately freeze and then let them settle once you have defrosted a small batch?


Personally I'd rest before freezing so they're ready to go immediately. Mainly that's due to being very good at forgetting to do things like removing beans from freezer a few days before I need them. If you have a single dose capable grinder, you could go a step further & just take out a dose at a time to grind from frozen.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Me I leave for a week then Freeze.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks all, might give that a try!


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

I decant into Kilner jars, then freeze the jar and coffee. Then get out half a jar when I coming to the end of the previous half.

Does that tally with the sealed system?


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just bought a vacuum sealer machine. Let's do this properly huh


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

I bought myself an Andrew James vacuum sealer and have sealed a few portions and frozen them, bug not used anything from the freezer yet.

Here's a question for those already doing the same, how do you defrost, just take them out and let them defrost naturally, or do you do anything else?

Also is condensation an issue?

From my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

TimO said:


> I bought myself an Andrew James vacuum sealer and have sealed a few portions and frozen them, bug not used anything from the freezer yet.
> 
> Here's a question for those already doing the same, how do you defrost, just take them out and let them defrost naturally, or do you do anything else?
> 
> ...


I take them out the vac bag, leave them in the roaster bag. I don't do anything else


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

TimO said:


> I bought myself an Andrew James vacuum sealer and have sealed a few portions and frozen them, bug not used anything from the freezer yet.
> 
> Here's a question for those already doing the same, how do you defrost, just take them out and let them defrost naturally, or do you do anything else?
> 
> ...


I just grind from frozen, no issues.


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks guys - I mustn't over think these things!


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

ATZ said:


> Kinda on topic but can any one recommend a vac sealing machine?


I got this one which does a great job.

Bonsenkitchen Vacuum Sealer Lightweight Food Saver Machine for Dry and Moist Food Fresh Preservation, Vacuum Roll Bags & Hose Included, White VS3801 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07DZVW2VW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_QcKaCbFPANGRY

However its a bit like a printer with ink cartridges by the time you buy the rolls

Vacuum Food Sealer Rolls - 20cm X 6 Metre Roll by SousVideTools https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C9CS28O/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_QeKaCb4808C3V

You end up paying for the machine many times over. But that is to be expected.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't forget, you can reuse the bags until they're too small to fit a bag of beans in


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

Haha, I've been doing that, I call it bring frugal and eco friendly, my friends call it something else









From my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

TimO said:


> Haha, I've been doing that, I call it bring frugal and eco friendly, my friends call it something else


Just don't let on you reuse your teabags!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Don't forget, you can reuse the bags until they're too small to fit a bag of beans in


Stupid me! I didn't even think of that.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

TimO said:


> I bought myself an Andrew James vacuum sealer and have sealed a few portions and frozen them, bug not used anything from the freezer yet.
> 
> Here's a question for those already doing the same, how do you defrost, just take them out and let them defrost naturally, or do you do anything else?
> 
> ...


Condensation is an issue, so please don't open the bag until they have defrosted fully *unless* you as single dosing, in which case grind immediately from frozen.

The bag is a sealed environment. You are right to be cautious about what might happen when you open it!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Just digging up this thread while searching for tips fo freezing whole retail bags (I've only frozen single dose containers before). Going to use a bit of tape and put inside an airtight plastic box - one thing I've not seen mentioned much, I should fully defrost before opening the bag after removing from the freezer....but what's a typical timeframe for a 250g to defrost and come up to room temp to not risk condensation? Overnight going to be fine?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Agree that overnight should be sufficient.

I freeze in 125g sealed packs and defrosting takes just a few hours. If desperate, I have been known to stick the sealed bag on top of the machine.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I've always just ground them straight out the freezer...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> I've always just ground them straight out the freezer...


I have too









We are heathens


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MildredM said:


> I have too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I do when freezing in single dose containers, hadn't frozen a whole bag before now - so you open, sneak a few grams out, then close them back up in the freezer or do you mean to say you grind from frozen when taking a bag out and then leave the rest out without any worrying about condensation etc?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> This is what I do when freezing in single dose containers, hadn't frozen a whole bag before now - so you open, sneak a few grams out, then close them back up in the freezer or do you mean to say you grind from frozen when taking a bag out and then leave the rest out without any worrying about condensation etc?


Both


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I usually take a bag out, use some for a shot/pour over straight away and then just put the rest into an Airscape container ready to use as normal. Not had any problems so far...


----------

